# Lewis King's punch bait



## boxhead

I have used Lewis King's select catfish bait with a friend and was amazed how good it was and now I want to purchase some for myself. The problem is that on the internet when I search the name all I get is fishing reports. I know he is based out of Vernon,Tx. but can't seem to find any other contact info. I would greatly appreciate any help on finding a way to contact them for an order.


----------



## panamafish

are you sure it is lews king and not danny kings


----------



## tsteve

Lewis King in Vernon,Tx. makes bait also, brother of Danny. Phone number is 940-553-3298. I have never used his bait so please inform us on the results


----------



## boxhead

A very good friend of mine swares by it. He kinda supplements his income with the catfish he catches in the bayous locally. My buddy most diffently states Lewis King Select cat fish bait. They sell it from pints all the way up to 5 gallon buckets full. Several times I have have gone with him and we have loaded up with 10 to 15 fish from the bank in the same spot. I am really impressed because it does not over power you with "stink".
and it produces.


----------



## vance51

Lake Amistad Guide these ppl have lewis kings catfish select and will mail you some 
i love the stuff hahahahah


----------



## kim e cooper

Yes they have 2 kinds LKS & LK cat fish bait sorry i have no idea where to get it herd alot about it.Ask theTx PaleRider.


----------

